# Advice needed! Do HCG injections affect the test??



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi

I had a DIUI 14 days ago, I have had no symptoms other than increasing period pain. I did a test today and it shows positive I want to cry for joy but I am afraid this is the HCG womb lining booster that I took just a week ago. Has anyone had this experience. Should it be out of my system? My clinic did say it might cause false symptoms but they didn't say it would affect the test.  I am really confused now...

Any advice please??  

thanks
Sarah


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sarah for every 10,000 iu you inject it takes 1 day to come out of your system so (i'm assuming it was 10,000 iu you injected with?  ) it should of been out of your system by day 10 of the 2ww!

I'd say congratulations your PG!!  
Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond 

Love
Nicky x x x


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Nicky

thanks so much for replying... I took 5000 of pregnyl 7 days after the treatment , that's 7 days ago , do you really think it should be gone? I am so nervous now...  I started to shake and cry when I did the test , we just can't be sure though...

thanks
Sarahx

I wish you lots and lots of good luck


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I would say after 14 days the hcg would be well & truly out of your system! Congrats sweetie it looks like a brilliant   for you!

well done!!!


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Sarah

I too had an injection of 5000 Pregnyl and was told that it would be out of my system after 5 days.  So this could be a definate BFP for you!! 

V xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Sarah
It's sounding really good for you   yay!  I totally understand your worry (I was v v naughty and tested on day 9     and of course didn't dare believe my BFP).  

When were you told to test? If it was today or tomorrow then obviously your clinic expected the extra injection to be out of your system. So it sounds like huge congrats to you!!
xxx Morgan


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

I would say it sounds like your pregnant to me. Good luck.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi

thanks everyone for replying... I am going mad. i always thought that as soon as i got a positive i could leap around for joy.. go out for a romantic meal to celebrate and just feel so relieved.. Well, I just can't right now.. I got another positive this morning, it has now been 9 days since last HCG. I called the clinic this morning and they said I need to wait another week to be sure!!!! I feel like I am so nearly there but just can't reach  the goal.. 
I'm afraid I will be testing every day for the next week.  
Sarah


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Hun,

I tested early all the while and if you read this it will help...

Q: Can I use an HPT if I had an hCG injection (such as Profasi, Pregnyl or Novarel)?

A: You can, but you should wait 7-14 days after your last injection before the shot is out of your system. If you test too soon, you might get a false positive. Wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection.
From: http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html

So I think you can indeed believe that you are pregnant! Congrats!

Clinics can be so bloody cruel they are just being cautious in case you had an early MC or a mistake has happened but I think you can certainly believe it. One little trick is to do another test in two days (HCG doubles every 2 days) and if it is stronger then you know that it is not a drug going out of your system as it would get weaker. I have images of mine in my gallery but i don't think you can get to my gallery at mo due to site going down and all that a few weeks ago. But I had 10,0000 and tested on 11 days after O, 10 days after injection and got a faint + on an very early preg test. As morgan has said she did the same but hers wa more than likely stronger cos of twinnies!

Please come and join us on the BFP thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60695.120.html when you feel ready we'd love to have you with us other bumps, mummies and bubs!

Relax and enjoy - you are gonna be a mummy!   

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds like you have a BFP!!!! It will be hard to believe until you do a test in a weeks time but its looking pretty good hun! 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks for all the positive words... I do really really wish I could believe them all!! I am going to test again on Friday and if its still positive I might get a bit excited.. 

Midway through the 2WW I damaged a disc in my back and have been laid up on nurofen. I am not taking nurofen now as I wanted to feel if anything was happening down there.. I figure any tell tale pains have been completely masked, though I did spend 3 days in bed with a special electric blanket on my lower back which if this is positive may have actually helped! 

  My back still hurts a lot from the injury so its hard to tell whats going on.  I am praying that 5000 pregnyl will have taken no more than 5 days to clear my system.  I have just ordered some cheapo tests online so can't test again til they arrive. 

I am so aware of how cruel life could be in giving me this false positive, or of all the things that can go wrong in the first 10 weeks or so , so I am trying to be calm and not let my imagination run wild.

Someday though I do want to be able to walk down the street beaming with joy because my dream has come true... and not have a zillion niggling worries.. just for a few minutes anyway I want to feel that sheer happiness.

lots of luck to you all  

Sarah


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sarah - just wanted to send you hugs.

I still don't believe my +ve, waiting for someone to tell me it's mistake & i have someone elses!

I truly hope your dream comes true finally on Friday but I'm sure it'll be a BFP!


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sarah

i too was naughty and did a est.  it was positive.  cant believe it but thn could it be the injections thats doing this - why is it so cruel.  Hospital told me not to test as it could show a false positive. but i guess i just wanted to see those 2 little pink lines!!! 

I did a 2000 injection so when should this totally be out of my system?

i go back to hospital on saturday for blood test and am praying that my period doesnt come 

keep in touch and let me know how you ge on....

if anyone else has any advice on when a 2000 injection will be out of my system please please let a worried me know....

ang
xx


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Ang

I really hope your positive stays!! when did you last have the injection? from my research it seems that it could take up to 2 weeks to be out of your system but thats a 10000 ui, as you only took 2000 I would say less than a week surely?? I had 5000 on day 7 of the wait and am hoping it has cleared by now ( 11 days ago)

How long did your clinic tell you to wait before testing? mine just said 2 weeks but now that i have called up and have a positive after 2 weeks they say' oh, you should now wait another week!!'  gggrrrr!!  I asked could I come in to get it confirmed but they are reluctant!!! ( don't know if you saw my other posts but i have a really sore back and if i'm not pregnant would really like some pain relief!!) Anyway, I will be checking up on you over the weekend so please let us know!!   
Sarahx


----------



## ang1 (Jun 26, 2006)

hi

hospital said not to do test as could show false positive...........but i did one............ just couldnt wait.

i fel crap and havedone ever since iui this time.  Last time i felt fine....... got tummy ache all time hope its not the dreaded period.....

was gutted when 1st iui failed....

trying not to build up hopes 

saturday hospital appt seems like a lifetime away..
ang


----------

